# [SOLVED] finding a cable



## gabby karuby (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi 
hope i'm in the correct place...
i have an android box that got an HDMI outlet and i have no problem to listen to the android box audio from the TV since hdmi transfers audio.
Android box link - 

Dual Core Android 4 1 MK808 TV Box Mini PC Stick Thumb Rockchip RK3066 HDMI A9 | eBay

I want to connect the android box to my old Pioneer receiver that has only RCA audio outlets... I need some convertor that can be connected to my android box and give me 2 RCA for audio and got an HDMI that can be connected to the TV.
Looked for it but cant find one. any ideas??
thanks!
G


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: finding a cable*

Gabby, welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us. :flowers:

Does the box have more than one output terminal? If not you'll need something like THIS But it's very pricey. 

Alternatively, you could try running the audio output from the TV to your receiver. So it would be HDMI from box to TV ---> RCA from TV to receiver. Make sure your TV has the audio out function activated in the menus and that the volume is set.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: finding a cable*

Does the android box have a head phone jack ?

That would the cheapest way. Headphone plug to RCA plugs.

BG


----------



## gabby karuby (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: finding a cable*

Thanks both allot for the quick and helpful replay!
I got no Audio out from the TV (Odd its a new one LG) and there is no
head phone jack from the android box... But there is a head phone jack from the TV!
So i connected a head phone jack to the tv and 2 RCA's to the receiver.
Now its working 
thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: finding a cable*

Glad you got it going.

I will mark this posted "Solved"

BG


----------

